# Daly views: Coaching legend says Carlisle right for Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Daly views: Coaching legend says Carlisle right for Dallas Mavericks

The two spoke several days before the Mavericks had the need to search for a new coach. 

Rick Carlisle told Chuck Daly things were going well. He loved spending time with his family, enjoyed his TV job and didn't know if the right opportunity would open up. 

"He told me he would not take a coaching job unless he was confident it was the kind of team he would like to coach and could win games," Daly said. 

Maybe Carlisle wasn't blowing smoke with his positive spin during his introductory news conference. It seems he really does believe the Mavericks' damaged core can be salvaged. 

Is Carlisle the right man for the job? Daly thinks so. 

It's not hard to find a coach to say good things about a former assistant. But how many of those coaches have a spot in the Hall of Fame? How many won two NBA titles and an Olympic gold medal? 

Daly worked with a lot of talented people during a coaching career that spanned five decades. He considers Carlisle one of the brightest. 

"As I think back on it, he's always remained the most curious, constantly seeking information, and will listen," Daly said. "He's a solid basketball guy. He's not afraid of change. He's very, very intelligent. When you get to know him, he's a warm, fun guy. But not everyone gets to know him. 

"Maybe that's OK. You certainly can't be all things to all people in the coaching world today." 

The two have been friends since the early 1990s, when Carlisle was an assistant on Daly's staff in New Jersey. Daly will tell you Carlisle is a good golfer – although he never touches a club during the season – and an even better coach. 

Listen to the first two names Daly mentions when talking about Carlisle's coaching philosophy. 

"All of the good ones, Larry Brown, Gregg Popovich, have their teams play really good defense," Daly said. "They understand defense and rebounding and not giving teams a second shot. They know how to run, but they don't run crazy. They shoot 3s, but not to the point of an obsession. 

"Rick coaches playoff basketball. He teaches playoff basketball. You know what else? He's a tireless worker." 

Daly has long believed the key on offense is to get shots for your best players and have everyone else play off them. He said Carlisle is "very good at that." 

Daly said the new Mavericks coach will allow his point guard to run the show, which is welcome news for Jason Kidd. He said Carlisle will have the Mavericks doing everything they need to do on the defensive end. 

But he's also realistic. 

"Let's not kid ourselves," Daly said. "Any of these jobs are challenging. Portland. The [LA] Lakers. San Antonio. Phoenix. Dallas. New Orleans. Utah. You've got your hands full out there. I don't care who the coach is." 

Daly is retired and lives in Florida. But he still follows the NBA and offered his opinion on the state of the Mavericks: 

"I felt all year they were suffering from what happened to them last year," Daly said. "Now, this comes from a guy who is thousands of miles away, but something was missing in their attitude. It's hard to measure, but they seemed down over their loss from the year before, even two years ago. It took something out of their spirit. 

"The talent is there. They need the spirit." 

Carlisle is charged with reviving that spirit. 

Among other things. 

"They got a good one," Daly said. "He's got the whole package." 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ll/mavs/stories/051708dnspomoore.2a8ced4.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We’ve talked about the “spirit” issue on this forum, so we know that is indeed an issue; but the coaching job had as much to do with it because Avery kept them from breaking out of that isolated mindset - literally with an isolated gameplan.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I got alot of faith in Carlisle.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I feel a little more confident about where the team as headed since Carlisle is talking about addressing some of our more serious issues... but then again it's just talk at this point.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I feel a little more confident about where the team as headed since Carlisle is talking about addressing some of our more serious issues... but then again it's just talk at this point.


I wish we could fast forward to draft night because nothing is going to happen before.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I wish we could fast forward to draft night because nothing is going to happen before.


I hope we act that soon. I almost feel like we could be waiting longer than that to see any roster shake ups.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

More on Rick Carlisle 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../stories/051808dnspomavscarlisle.3340622.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I hope we act that soon. I almost feel like we could be waiting longer than that to see any roster shake ups.


It's pretty obvious to us that the roster in its current form won't get the job done.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

xray said:


> It's pretty obvious to us that the roster in its current form won't get the job done.


Like I've been saying, we were ahead of the Talent Curve for a few years and now everyone else has caught up. IMO its from more an more teams having fire sells as they go into rebuilding mode. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think the others have caught up that much, more like almost anyone on our team has been declining since the 2006 playoffs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I don't think the others have caught up that much, more like almost anyone on our team has been declining since the 2006 playoffs.


It's still "caught up" either way. Us taking a step back while others move forward. Can't say either of us are wrong.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, it's definitely both.


----------

